# Übersetzung der Installationsanleitung für 1.4 fertig

## beejay

Wer des Englischen nicht allzu mächtig ist, kann nun endlich auf die frisch erneuerten Installationsanweisungen für Gentoo Linux 1.4 in Deutsch zurückgreifen.

Die größten Änderungen zu 1.4_rc4 bestehen in der Verwendung der GRP und genkernel. Nebenher wurden etliche kleine vom Fehlerteufel verursachte Vertipper entfernt. Sollte es wider erwartens Verständnisprobleme geben oder noch ein Fehler entweckt werden, bittet der Übersetzer um einen Hinweis per E-Mail an an Pylon (KEINSPAM-pylon@gentoo.org) oder an mich (KEINSPAM-beejay@berlios.de).

----------

